

Disney Movie Challenge - w1zeman1p
http://www.disneymoviechallenge.com

======
ggchappell
> Watch every Disney movie ever made...

Really now?

Even mostly forgotten features like _Saludos Amigos_ and _Make Mine Music_?

Even _Song of the South_ , which Disney jealously guards from prying eyes?

Alas, I'll probably never know, as I don't do that "Facebook Login" thing. But
I'm curious.

~~~
w1zeman1p
:) It uses the list [http://www.disneymovieslist.com/disney-
movies.asp](http://www.disneymovieslist.com/disney-movies.asp) if you're
curious.

